# deprofundis admit confess to god he like fine young cannibal dont yah laugh ok!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like the ''timbre sonore'' of the singer suave , i would like to sing like this i do my best in the shower whiteout a crowd :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wel thy di hae soe god sogs an th siger wa god


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I won't laugh ~ I love *this* song! Especially cranked up _loud _in the car ....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wel thy di hae soe god sogs an th siger wa god


Niely prduced vieo, bu no my cu of te.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Niely prduced vieo, bu no my cu of te.


Are you _sure_, Fritz Kobus? C'mon, you _know_ it makes you wanna dance !! :lol:


----------

